# Ubuntu 11.04 Boot Problem



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys I recently downloaded Ubuntu 11.04 and also installed it..Now the problem is that I cant type in the password at the login screen
(SORRY FOR ANY IGNORANCES,THIS IS MY FIRST TIME WITH A NEW OS)
SO,..it looks like this:-
ubuntu login : (here i type in my username)
password : (here i try to type in my password but nothing will come up like the keyboard is frozen, so I just pressed enter and it said invalid password)

so, please tell me whats the problem and also i googled the problem, they told me a solution to go into recovery mode but when i go in recovery mode, so random lines come out and after that the screen goes full white..:sigh:

WHAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH IT??


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

UPDATE:I reinstalled Ubuntu, that seemed to fix the problem but I have another one now,,when i login it doesnt redirect me to the desktop, instead it remains in a MS-DOS like workaround...? what is the command to get to the desktop?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

after you select your name and before you type your password, go to the bottom of the screen, where it says ubuntu - it is a dropdown menu and change it to ubuntu classic type your password and see if you can enter ubuntu.


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

sobeit said:


> after you select your name and before you type your password, go to the bottom of the screen, where it says ubuntu - it is a dropdown menu and change it to ubuntu classic type your password and see if you can enter ubuntu.


There's no option for that..


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you are working in CLI. Did you mistakenly install ubuntu server?


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

@Xeneth, No, I downloaded the 11.04 i386-desktop.iso from ubuntu.com...So, its not a server version


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

UPDATE: I GOT THE GUI AFTER REINSTALL BUT NOW I NEED DRIVERS FOR MY GRAPHICS CARD AND WLAN CARD.HOW DO I DOWNLOAD DRIVERS WHEN I CANT CONNECT TO INTERNET??


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Your CAPS LOCK is stuck. You need to state make and model of your computer or laptop.
As you're posting on the forum you must have another computer or be dual booting.

Before you do anything else. boot with the Natty CD in live mode. Do you get a display and reach the Unity Desktop? Plug in your Ethernet also, you may find it works in live mode.

You then need to post output of 

lspci 

Post the output, should include the Ethernet chipset and your graphics card.


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

hal8000 said:


> Your CAPS LOCK is stuck. You need to state make and model of your computer or laptop.
> As you're posting on the forum you must have another computer or be dual booting.
> 
> Before you do anything else. boot with the Natty CD in live mode. Do you get a display and reach the Unity Desktop? Plug in your Ethernet also, you may find it works in live mode.
> ...


Output of lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
02:04.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
02:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)
02:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)
02:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, so you have an ATI Radeon card and mostly Intel chipsets.
Post the output of:

ifconfig

Can you also state make/model of your laptop.


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

Compaq Evo n800c notebook

and should I use the command ipconfig on msdos or ubuntu terminal?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

NajuBhai said:


> Compaq Evo n800c notebook
> 
> and should I use the command ipconfig on msdos or ubuntu terminal?


ipconfig is not a unix/linux command.

Read carefully as one mistake can do a lot of damage, the command is 

ifconfig


and you need to type it in gnome-terminal on Ubuntu 11.04. I'm just trying
11.04 now in live mode, and Unity is a lot different from the Gnome Desktop.

To get to terminal press

alt-F2

Then type

gnome-terminal

Then post the output of ifconfig.
Just to clarify, your problems are you cant connect to the Internet and cant load graphics
drivers?


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

hal8000 said:


> ipconfig is not a unix/linux command.
> Just to clarify, your problems are you cant connect to the Internet and cant load graphics
> drivers?


Kind of,I can connect to the Internet through ethernet but my W200 Multiport Wireless card wont..It keeps on asking me the password even though I give it the right one.

Next the graphics card drivers are not available to me the card is ATi Mobility Radeon 7500-64 MB

If I go to System>Administration>Additional drivers

It says no propriety drivers are in use on this system even though I used the command

sudo apt-get install fglrx

Also if I close the lid of my laptop, and then reopen it, the backlight would remain closed,even though if I put a bright light I can see that the text is being displayed but the light isnt on.:4-dontkno

Compiz also wont work..


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Someone else has used the same laptop on Debian (of which Ubuntu is a derivative)

Linux on Compaq Evo N800c - K's cluttered loft

Reading through the notes power management is the drawback, you cant close the lid as it wont resume from sleep state properly. For this you need to shutdown and boot using power button.

That laptop does not have built in wireless.
It works on Etherner, the Atheros Multipost W200 is also not working on Ubuntu
so you will have to wait until a kernel module is available
Compaq wireless multiport w200 drivers - Ubuntu Forums

Sorry to bring you the bad news but that particular ATi Radeon 7500 has been blacklisted. This means compiz wont work but you may be able to use it without compiz.

Ubuntu 8.04 & Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] - Ubuntu Forums

In the future the next time you think of buying any hardware consult the linux HCL
Home Page - Linux Hardware Compatibility List

even if you decide to use windows, at least you know that someone else has used the same hardware as you and got it working on linux.


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey thanks for the information,Atleast I now know it wont work so i'll stop wasting my time on it:sigh:

Secondly, on the ubuntu forums' thread which said that the ati radeon m7 is blacklisted.Then considering Rocket2DMn said to remove the fglrx driver
Was he saying that to speed up Ubuntu because my computer's speed regarding any animation is slow on Ubuntu (maybe because I installed the fglrx driver)

So, should I consider removing it or not?

Thanks again for the heads up..


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, youre welcome.
What the guy is saying is that the Radeon Mobility 7500 is not supported by the fglrx driver, so he suggests trying the open source ati or radeon driver

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver

The above link is what to try next but before you do type the command:

lspci -nn | grep VGA

This will return a string if your card supports VGA mode, in my case I gett he following
result:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:68b8]

If you dont get any output then your card isn't compatible with the open source driver.
Either way dont think compiz will work, but if you want to try the open source driver the link has instructions.
As you're using 11.04 you dont need to edit xorg.conf as your Ubuntu using kernel mode settings (KMS) to detect the hardware.


----------

